# Sibok Tom Kelly



## Carol (Jun 8, 2012)

Sad news to report.  I read on Mr. Marc Wolpert's Facebook page that Sibok Tom Kelly has been hospitalized, and is not expected to make it through the weekend.

Sending good thoughts to the Kelly family during this difficult time :asian:


----------



## Tames D (Jun 9, 2012)

It hurts to hear this Carol. Tom is the best of the best. Sad news.


----------



## Gentle Fist (Jun 11, 2012)

:asian:


----------



## Ceicei (Jun 11, 2012)

Did he survive the weekend?  I sincerely hope he did.

Ceicei


----------



## MSTCNC (Jun 12, 2012)

Any update???


----------



## Carol (Jun 12, 2012)

I haven't heard anything.   Not particularly in the mood to pester Marc about such a matter.


----------



## MSTCNC (Jun 12, 2012)

Carol said:


> Not particularly in the mood to pester Marc about such a matter.



Understandable...

Hoping for the best... prepariing for the worst... {{{{{ Sibok Kelly }}}}}


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jun 12, 2012)

Best wishes and positive vibes to Sibok Kelly and his family.


----------



## Yondanchris (Jun 13, 2012)

Prayers and best wishes for the family!


----------



## Carol (Aug 10, 2012)

Mr. Dennis Conatser has stated that Sibok has passed away. May he rest in peace.


----------



## seasoned (Aug 10, 2012)

.


----------



## MJS (Aug 10, 2012)

.


----------



## Ceicei (Aug 10, 2012)

.


----------



## Tames D (Aug 10, 2012)

.


----------



## James Kovacich (Aug 10, 2012)

.

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------

